# Tivo Stream "not working" error when I turn on the app in Android



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using Stream with a Samsung 4 Tablet on Android.

Every time I turn on the app, I get a "not working" error. Sometimes I can skip this and just go right to the app. This is newest app.

Other times I have to run the setup again.

Any idea on what's happening here? How can I resolve this?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you rebooted the stream?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes. That does solve the problem for a few days. However, the problem is back again.


----------

